# Ulster Bank Anytime - Adding a Payee



## kimmage (4 Oct 2008)

Hello, 

Does anyone know if you can manually add a payee to your Ulster Bank Anytime Banking?

I know some banks allow this and others prefer for you to call them to set them up.  But, now as UB are using the card reader, I thought this would allow you to set them up yourself.

EG, I want to make a transfer to 90-00-00 22222 222.  Do I need to ask the call centre to set this up, or can I do that myself.

Many thanks,


----------



## susie1 (4 Oct 2008)

no, you must phone them, the internet banking call number puts you through to someone and they will set up a new payee for you.


----------



## kimmage (4 Oct 2008)

susie1 said:


> no, you must phone them, the internet banking call number puts you through to someone and they will set up a new payee for you.


 
Cheers.  Just thought I would be able with the new card reader!

Thanks again.


----------



## GeneralZod (4 Oct 2008)

kimmage said:


> now as UB are using the card reader, I thought this would allow you to set them up yourself.



Yes, with the stronger authentication that they went to the trouble and expense of introducing it's a pity they don't allow it.


----------



## MaryBe (5 Oct 2008)

I have set up a few new accounts payees on the internet using my card reader.  It is very easy once you get the first one done.  Take your time and follow each instrucion exactly to the t and you will have no problems and no need to go on the phone (waiting)


----------



## kimmage (6 Oct 2008)

MaryBM said:


> I have set up a few new accounts payees on the internet using my card reader. It is very easy once you get the first one done. Take your time and follow each instrucion exactly to the t and you will have no problems and no need to go on the phone (waiting)


 
Hi, 

It wont allow me to do this.  When I try it askes me to call the helpline  I can set-up bill payee eg O2 / ESB etc, but not private 3rd party accounts.


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

kimmage said:


> Hi,
> 
> It wont allow me to do this. When I try it askes me to call the helpline I can set-up bill payee eg O2 / ESB etc, but not private 3rd party accounts.


 
I think there's a setting on the account you need to enable to enable card reader support, when that is done you should be able to do it with the card reader - that was my understanding anyway. I have a card reader but haven't done anything with it yet.


----------



## Luckycharm (6 Oct 2008)

I always set them up through the phone - speaking to someone. Then you have to use your card reader to make your 1st payment to them.


----------



## Alex (6 Oct 2008)

i do it over the phone with ub too and i find it very easy. the account information is added very quickly. i remember the good old days though when you could add a payee yourself online...


----------



## kimmage (27 Nov 2008)

Hi

  Just an update! If you have the card reader you can now set-up a third party payee on-line yourself!

  I think this is a great idea……. Well done UB!


----------



## MaryBe (27 Nov 2008)

kimmage said:


> Hi
> 
> Just an update! If you have the card reader you can now set-up a third party payee on-line yourself!
> 
> I think this is a great idea……. Well done UB!


 

Told you!!!!


----------



## GeneralZod (27 Nov 2008)

MaryBM said:


> Told you!!!!



That wasn't the case when this thread started. They only recently let people do it on-line again, this time with the card reader providing stronger authentication. There was an announcement about it in the last couple of weeks, after the login screen.


----------



## MaryBe (27 Nov 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> That wasn't the case when this thread started. They only let people start doing it again, this time with the reader, in the last couple of weeks.


 
ooops!


----------



## DELLBOY 08 (1 Dec 2008)

UB's anytime banking has a maximum amount (€13k I think) which they allow for single payments to other institutions. 

Can payments of larger amounts be arranged? 

If so does it cost anything?


----------



## MaryBe (1 Dec 2008)

As far as I am aware, larger amounts can only be arranged with the bank directly.  Phone banking is also limited to 13K


----------



## kimmage (1 Dec 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> That wasn't the case when this thread started. They only recently let people do it on-line again, this time with the card reader providing stronger authentication. There was an announcement about it in the last couple of weeks, after the login screen.



Thanks!  Just noticed this as a flash pop-up the other day!


----------



## kimmage (1 Dec 2008)

MaryBM said:


> Told you!!!!



The only payee's it allowed me to add were utility companies etc, Vodafone, Bord Gais, NTL Etc.  But not third-party accounts.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Dec 2008)

Just checked and it allows me to add external accounts but requires card/card reader validation to do so. Perhaps you need to have your account enabled for use with the card/card reader and you have not done this yet?


----------



## kimmage (1 Dec 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Just checked and it allows me to add external accounts but requires card/card reader validation to do so. Perhaps you need to have your account enabled for use with the card/card reader and you have not done this yet?



   Hi ClubMan,

  Sorry, that’s my fault for confusing things.

  I am able to add/remove third party bank account details now.  When I originally posted I was restricted to “Bill Payees” only.  

  This post was to the respondent MaryBM where she stated she was able to setup payees, I was wondering if these were confused with the standard third party payees (where you can input NSC & a/c) as apposed to Bord Gais.

  I am sorry, I feel that I have further confused things now…..

  Sorry..


----------



## thespecialon (20 Feb 2009)

I am looking at ordering this Card-reader...What is the cost of it?Cant see anything about it..I want it mainly to add 3rd-party payees which this thread seems to indicate will allow me do without contacting their customer services..


----------



## porterbray (20 Feb 2009)

Its free, and you should be able to order it when you go into the anyime banking and go into 'payments'. Got mine about 3 days after I ordered it


----------



## thespecialon (20 Feb 2009)

perfect thanks


----------

